# I would like to meet a ssbbw



## svenm2112 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi 
I have to be honest here. Ever since I saw this commercial from Walter Hudson ventures in 1990 on Evening Magazine in Boston. I've been having a secret wish and attraction to ssbbw women who are 400lbs. I didn't know who to talk to so I came over here. Everytime I see a woman who's over 400 pounds I go crazy. Is this wrong. Every night I have the same dream or same dreams. Of ssbbws. I know that this is going to sound Strong. But one night I had a dream and it keeps coming every few weeks. I'm in some city. I get invited to a BBW dance. And its all ssbbws. And I meet a very pretty brunette. Shaped like Kelligrl. Is the best way I can describe her. She is wider,bigger in the belly,hips,and breasts. And we hit it off and make love and she gets on top and I like the feeling. And in after glow. I am touching her and I touched her soft belly. I pushed my hand into her belly so I can see how deep I could go.
Is this wrong? Is it my subconscious or my imagination going crazy? And where can I meet a ssbbw. I am older now so I wonder who go out with a guy who is in his late forties?
Any advice?


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 27, 2015)

svenm2112 said:


> "_I am older now so I wonder who go out with a guy who is in his late forties? Any advice?_"


I don't think that's the biggest obstacle in front of you...


----------



## svenm2112 (Oct 27, 2015)

What the heck you mean by that?


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 28, 2015)

People who live longer, take better care of themselves, take longer to develop (personally and professionally), etc...are not going to be so deterred by a substantial age difference.

Much more common, common-place visible, today, to see a 40-50-something guy with a 20-30 something woman. Or even an older woman with a younger guy. Or guy-guy, woman-woman.

Divorce, even being twice married, doesn't seem to carry the same stigma. And people, in general, seem to expect more out of life.

Everywhere, across all media, you see all kinds of people _figuring-it-out_ finding for themselves the kind of relationship that suits them. Even as much as that means being perfectly happy and contented both single and childless. Or single with children. Or partnered without. Or just plain quirky-and-alone. 

Loneliness still exists, there are still lonely people. It's just that, today, we put it more on that person, their own choices, their owning it, making them personally accountable for how they are and feel. Rather than these tired cliches of _the-lonely-widow_ or _the-poor-disabled-person_.

You say you want to_ meet a SSBBW_. But to what end? If any SSBBW will do, and just meeting them is all there is to it, your age shouldn't be any obstacle. Why (how?) would it be?

On the other hand, if you aim to actually _relate to_ someone else (a whole other person) be some part of their life; then you practically have to fit into it. Or otherwise be some person that's worth them better adapting to your own.

Doesn't really have to do with age, not in quite the way that you think. More about your behavior, attitude, everything else you're doing. Or not.


----------



## Blockierer (Oct 28, 2015)

svenm2112 said:


> Hi
> I have to be honest here. Ever since I saw this commercial from Walter Hudson ventures in 1990 on Evening Magazine in Boston. I've been having a *secret *wish and attraction to ssbbw women who are 400lbs. .....


You don't find a 400lbs woman to go with you out because your wish is secret.
As a fact, the adjective *secret* keeps fat women away from you!


----------



## Lailani (Oct 29, 2015)

Das ist so, so wahr!

Thats SO SO true!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 30, 2015)

svenm2112 said:


> Hi
> I have to be honest here. Ever since I saw this commercial from Walter Hudson ventures in 1990 on Evening Magazine in Boston. I've been having a secret wish and attraction to ssbbw women who are 400lbs. I didn't know who to talk to so I came over here. Everytime I see a woman who's over 400 pounds I go crazy. Is this wrong. Every night I have the same dream or same dreams. Of ssbbws. I know that this is going to sound Strong. But one night I had a dream and it keeps coming every few weeks. I'm in some city. I get invited to a BBW dance. And its all ssbbws. And I meet a very pretty brunette. Shaped like Kelligrl. Is the best way I can describe her. She is wider,bigger in the belly,hips,and breasts. And we hit it off and make love and she gets on top and I like the feeling. And in after glow. I am touching her and I touched her soft belly. I pushed my hand into her belly so I can see how deep I could go.
> Is this wrong? Is it my subconscious or my imagination going crazy? And where can I meet a ssbbw. I am older now so I wonder who go out with a guy who is in his late forties?
> Any advice?



My reply will not be kind, so brace yourself.

Nowhere in this post do you say what you might have to offer a woman. All you go on about is what YOU want. No self respecting woman is going to give you a second glance after reading this. You come across as creepy. A woman is a person, not a delivery device for fat. You say you are in your late 40s? I say you are a selfish man-child. Grow the hell up.

PS: What IS this persistent fascination with Kelligirl about? She's almost urban legend status these days...


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 30, 2015)

I dunno bud you kinda come across as a fetishist not an FA. 

If that's the case I recommend you hire an ssbbw call girl.

No offense but your shame of being interested in ssbbws would make being in a relationship with one really shitty especially for her.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 20, 2015)

mediaboy said:


> I dunno bud you kinda come across as a fetishist not an FA.
> 
> If that's the case I recommend you hire an ssbbw call girl.
> 
> No offense but your shame of being interested in ssbbws would make being in a relationship with one really shitty especially for her.




kinda??? :doh:
He's a full-blown fetishist, I'm afraid. 


svenm2112, Everyone is offering their constructive criticism. Take whatever you want to learn from it and have a nice day. People are _people_. We are more than fat bodies, skinny bodies, or average bodies. _We_ are _people_. We have hearts and minds and we carry a soul to go along with the entire package, believe it or not. Put your ego on hiatus and look at the world around you and pursue from your _heart_, firstly. You're grown and you can do what you want to do. I'm just sharing my thoughts. You asked questions. I'm sharing thoughts. Just ease up some. Also, this is not a personals forum. At least I don't think it is.  

I'm not sure if you are still around. I see your last post was towards the end of October. Anyhow, remember that your heart will speak better of you than your hormones ..especially if you are seeking to date or make a relationship happen.


----------



## Marlayna (Dec 22, 2015)

I think a number of you are too hard on this guy. He wants to be with a very large woman, and frankly, I don't see as many ssbbw around as I used to.
Hiring an escort is dangerous, and just soulless sex, I think he's looking for more than that. 
As far as Kellygirl goes, she hasn't been around in ages, but she sure made a big impression on a large number of men.:eat2:
Good luck to OP, I hope he finds the woman of his dreams, and they live happily ever after.


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 22, 2015)

Marlayna said:


> I think a number of you are too hard on this guy. He wants to be with a very large woman, and frankly, I don't see as many ssbbw around as I used to.
> Hiring an escort is dangerous, and just soulless sex, I think he's looking for more than that.
> As far as Kellygirl goes, she hasn't been around in ages, but she sure made a big impression on a large number of men.:eat2:
> Good luck to OP, I hope he finds the woman of his dreams, and they live happily ever after.



You have never had the pleasure of talking to him have you?


----------



## Marlayna (Dec 22, 2015)

cinnamitch said:


> You have never had the pleasure of talking to him have you?


No, but if I was what he was looking for, I might. There are a lot of lonely people in the world, and sometimes they don't interact that well because of shyness, or other issues.


----------



## bigmac (Dec 23, 2015)

svenm2112 said:


> ... I am older now so I wonder who go out with a guy who is in his late forties?
> Any advice?



Women of the same age. :doh:


----------



## 74107410 (Dec 29, 2015)

If I was a woman I'd be far away from you as I think you'd see me as an object or a trampoline or some squeeze as opposed to a human that wants a partner, love and someone to build a life with. We all have blood pumping through us but your opening line shouldn't sound like you're ready to shoot jizz in my face. #GoodLuckTho.


----------



## ThisIsBrian (Jan 2, 2016)

Some of these responses seem a little unwarranted.

While I recognize that sven's post may be a bit too heavily focused on the physical aspects of sex. And that maybe a tiny bit of community policing does need to take place here on occasion, in the interest of quality control, and for maintaining a certain standard of board culture where everyone can feel comfortable and safe in the knowledge that degrading, dehumanizing, overly sexualized, treatment of anyone is collectively frowned upon. While I recognize this, and while I can't completely defend the mostly harmless pervy TMI of his post, I am also too aware of how hostile the rest of the internet can be towards fat people, fat acceptance, and fat admirers. 

If unabashed, unapologetic, fat admiration is roundly scorned here within a board devoted to the very subject and denounced for being too fetishistic then where else can an FA go speak and seek guidance openly? If not here then where is the safe place for us?

Delicately enforcing a standard of etiquette is fine, when it's necessary. But the level of grandstanding and over the top outrage in this thread just feels a bit untactful, bordering on bullying.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 2, 2016)

For all of you criticizing some of our harsh words, maybe some of us know some background about Sven. He has been on the net in groups and on yahoo for YEARS. He has basically said the same thing FOR YEARS. He will talk to you and the entire chat will be about your measurements, his fantasies and how bad other women treat him because they don't appreciate being treated as an object. He will wax poetic of the greatness of the former BUF magazine and Norma Stitz, and not once will he ever talk to you as a PERSON. This is why he has problems finding women. Most want to be with a man who actually treats them as a PERSON. A lot of women have spoken to him, offering advice, then we get called bitches. So yeah, some of have a reason for the words written here


----------



## bigmac (Jan 2, 2016)

Relating to the opposite sex is a fine line. Potential mates want to know that you find them attractive. While at the same time being solely focused on looks will soon put off most potential mates. 

This guy doesn't seem to have a clue about walking this line.


----------



## ThisIsBrian (Jan 3, 2016)

cinnamitch said:


> For all of you criticizing some of our harsh words, maybe some of us know some background about Sven. He has been on the net in groups and on yahoo for YEARS. He has basically said the same thing FOR YEARS. He will talk to you and the entire chat will be about your measurements, his fantasies and how bad other women treat him because they don't appreciate being treated as an object. He will wax poetic of the greatness of the former BUF magazine and Norma Stitz, and not once will he ever talk to you as a PERSON. This is why he has problems finding women. Most want to be with a man who actually treats them as a PERSON. A lot of women have spoken to him, offering advice, then we get called bitches. So yeah, some of have a reason for the words written here






Fair enough.


----------



## svenm2112 (Jan 23, 2016)

You are welcome to to your opinon


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 23, 2016)

Are you learning from this? Is the information & ideas coming from our respective brains (and, thusly, through taps on keyboards & touchscreens, through wifi and synapses both electro & chemical) penetrating-in towards a place inside your own mind, where it can then support the synthesis of new habits and personal mechanisms that might demonstrate some better awareness?

Or are you going to continue on the same (lonely) path?


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 24, 2016)

Yakatori said:


> Are you learning from this? Is the information & ideas coming from our respective brains (and, thusly, through taps on keyboards & touchscreens, through wifi and synapses both electro & chemical) penetrating-in towards a place inside your own mind, where it can then support the synthesis of new habits and personal mechanisms that might demonstrate some better awareness
> 
> Or are you going to continue on the same (lonely) path?



Well in life we all have to learn from our experiences ... Seems as if some posters have made some fair comments, straight forward, to the point and no BS...
Or as your last statement suggest... The Op may be happy with the way things are...


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 24, 2016)

There's a saying that goes, every pot has its cover. I believe that's true. It takes a lot of courage to turn one's dream into a reality. Every good person deserves to be loved, and finding a SSBW who would enjoy spending intimate time with this man is not far-fetched. It's not like he said he wanted to be an astronaut.


----------

